# nearest Matalan store to Dublin?



## Mongola (30 Jul 2010)

Hi all, 

I am in bad need of a holiday wardrobe and over the past few weeks I have seen items from Matalan that I would love to get for my summer holidays. Unfortunately, there are no Matalan shops in the Republic and they do not deliver here (so can not even shop online!). I was wondering if anybody knows where would the nearest shop be in NI? Would there be one in or around Newry? Thanks


----------



## gipimann (30 Jul 2010)

There are 4 matalan stores in NI, in Belfast, Newtownabbey, Derry and Craigavon.

If you go to matalan.co.uk you can use their store finder which will show you a map of where each store is.


----------



## fizzelina (30 Jul 2010)

Hi Mongola, have you checked out Penneys summer stock, great for picking up holiday wardrobe and along the same price/quality as Matalan I think....


----------



## number7 (30 Jul 2010)

Craigavon is only about 1hour 10 minutes from dublin


----------



## Round Tuit (3 Aug 2010)

Matalan is a club - you'll need to join up before you buy anything. I think you can do this at the cash desk, just be aware you have to do it. It used to cost £1stg, I've no idea if that's still the case. I've just googled it and found "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matalan". It sounds like they might prefer you to join up but not insist on it anymore....

I travel reasonably regularly to Craigavon from Dublin West, you'd be doing well to do it in 1hr 10 mins. It might be a bit quicker now that the M1 is complete around Newry (maps.google.com gives me 1hr 40mins). Maybe it would be 1hr 10 mins if you could stay at 120kmph the entire way . . .


----------



## Angies (3 Aug 2010)

I have often bought things in Matalan in Craigavon without having to join a club. Im not sure that your right about that Round Tuit.


----------



## Round Tuit (3 Aug 2010)

Angies - thanks, you must have posted while I was editing my entry to show the wiki info. This should clarify, I thought it was better to edit my entry almost immediately rather than adding another entry, as I know people skim


----------



## number7 (3 Aug 2010)

Small bit pedantic there Rount Tuit, I thinks it will take 1 hour and 14 minutes 32 seconds approx.

Of course it depends on where you start from and what speed you drive.


----------



## Round Tuit (10 Aug 2010)

Perhaps pedantic, but I'd rather over than under estimate a travel time for someone. That's also why I indicated where I'd start from too.


----------



## Mongola (13 Aug 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and the interesting debates....I am going to enjoy the week ahead by indulging in a little bit of holiday shopping and will take your advice! Thanks again!


----------

